# Logitech S520 Function Keys



## pcallycat (Jan 5, 2010)

Is there any way to make the function keys on these keyboards usable?  I've tried xev and showkeys both, to see if I can get a scancode/keycode from these keys, and neither show anything.  From searching around, it seems to be a USB specific issue, but not sure.  Any advice is greatly appreciated.
--Mike


----------

